# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.03 - More FRP features

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Android Service Tool / AST v1.03 - More FRP features* 
ADB tab 
- Identify show more info 
- Set Device Mode
 More types of EDL reboot CMDs included 
Moto tab
- Reset FRP operation for Moto devices revised
 Enable Factory Mode
 Enable ADB
 Disable Factory mode
 Supported ALL OLD and LATEST devices with SecurityPatch up to October 2017
- Flashing engine updated 
Fastboot tab
- Asus ADB enable operation support more types (auto-detect)
- Generic QLM and MTK FRP reset revised 
Other
Some other changes and bugfixes
Work under W10 x64/x86 optimized   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## helpo

*بارك الله فيك ع المتابعه . 
ملاحظة  
MTK FRP reset revised   
تعديل فك FRB لاجهزة التي تحمل معالج ميدياتك  
 هل يقصدون فك frb لاجهزة الميدياتك المحمية بوتلودر عن طريق الفاست بوت او ماذا*

----------

